

Ask HN: If you were to make HN today, which platform/framework would you use? - krat0sprakhar

I was thinking of making my own version of HN and wanted to decide upon which platform would be best(if any) for such a project. I'm sure this can be accomplished using any of the numerous frameworks/technologies out there, but is there something specific which comes to mind?
======
user24
to my mind, it's less about the language and much more about the server
architecture. Squid caching proxies, memcache, which db to use (mySQL, noSQL
etc), etc. The actual dev framework is just a matter of taste and experience.
It's the server architecture that's going to be responsible for
performance/uptime issues.

------
there
cobol on cogs

